# ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6370 & fglrx

## moben

morning...

i want to use the fglrx driver with my hd6370, but if i install the ati-drivers, my card got not recognized...

the X server tells me no devices to configure and the aticonfigtool says "no supported device", but im sure this card has a r600 chipset and the radeon driver works well....

lspci -vv

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e4 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1411

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 45

   Region 0: Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 2: Memory at d4500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 5000 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at d4540000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Express (v2) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee0f00c  Data: 4181

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx
```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/7jW6hFGK

edit:got the X server running but ive got strange colors and glitches and many many errors like this

```
May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440282] BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: gnome-shell/15953

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440296] caller is ip_firegl_lseek+0x1a85/0x1d00 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440298] Pid: 15953, comm: gnome-shell Tainted: P            2.6.38-gentoo-r4 #3

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440300] Call Trace:

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440303]  [<ffffffff81390632>] ? debug_smp_processor_id+0xd2/0xf0

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440331]  [<ffffffffa0349580>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0x1e0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440342]  [<ffffffffa0281a85>] ? ip_firegl_lseek+0x1a85/0x1d00 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440356]  [<ffffffffa0284d89>] ? KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440376]  [<ffffffffa029de19>] ? MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440395]  [<ffffffffa029ba82>] ? MCIL_QuerySystemInfo+0xb2/0x100 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440420]  [<ffffffffa0356195>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440444]  [<ffffffffa03576c8>] ? IRQMGR_GetCurrentThreadId+0x38/0x50 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440469]  [<ffffffffa03550d4>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x164/0x2a0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440496]  [<ffffffffa0349580>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0x1e0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440523]  [<ffffffffa034983b>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0xdb/0x1c0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440552]  [<ffffffffa0346d0e>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440572]  [<ffffffffa029f980>] ? irqmgr_wrap_enable_interrupts+0x850/0x950 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440592]  [<ffffffffa029f73e>] ? irqmgr_wrap_enable_interrupts+0x60e/0x950 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440614]  [<ffffffffa02b01a2>] ? firegl_trace+0x72/0x1e0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440633]  [<ffffffffa029f980>] ? irqmgr_wrap_enable_interrupts+0x850/0x950 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440654]  [<ffffffffa029e3dc>] ? irqmgr_wrap_enable_hifreq_interrupt+0x5c/0x1f0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440673]  [<ffffffffa029cb24>] ? MCIL_KernelMutex+0x134/0x470 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440695]  [<ffffffffa02b2b6b>] ? firegl_cmmqs_QueryThreadWakeupSource+0xab/0xd0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440715]  [<ffffffffa029d166>] ? MCIL_SuspendThread+0x106/0x120 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440747]  [<ffffffffa02fb622>] ? _ZN2OS13suspendThreadEj+0x22/0x30 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440777]  [<ffffffffa02f436a>] ? CMMQSWaitOnTsSignal+0xaa/0xd0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440809]  [<ffffffffa0303a75>] ? _Z8uCWDDEQCmjjPvjS_+0xcf5/0x1100 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440832]  [<ffffffffa02b2534>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE_32+0x334/0x440 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440853]  [<ffffffffa02b0fa0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE32+0x70/0x100 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440875]  [<ffffffffa02b0f30>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE32+0x0/0x100 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440893]  [<ffffffffa029055a>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x1ea/0xeb0 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440896]  [<ffffffff8132e082>] ? file_has_perm+0xb2/0xc0

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440908]  [<ffffffffa0282129>] ? ip_firegl_unlocked_ioctl+0x9/0x10 [fglrx]

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440912]  [<ffffffff81142441>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x91/0x520

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440915]  [<ffffffff81142961>] ? sys_ioctl+0x91/0xa0

May  4 09:23:40 moben kernel: [  342.440918]  [<ffffffff81002dfb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
```

i think i should switche to the radeon driver...?

ben

----------

## pelelademadera

same here...

ati 5770 

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

 

 *Quote:*   

> [   17.919964] Pid: 4389, comm: X Tainted: P            2.6.39-gentoo-r1-pelo-x64 #1
> 
> [   17.919965] Call Trace:
> 
> [   17.919968]  [<ffffffff812503f4>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd4/0xf0
> ...

 

----------

